# About to Do a Humiliating Exposure



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to a restaurant with my mom when by now I should have a girlfriend. I hope that through these shockingly humiliating experiences my brain will be jolted into the belief that it doesn't matter what other people think.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

You're never too old to take your Mom out for Dinner......

Don't compare it to anything....
I'm sure it makes her happy....


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I still go for dinner with my mum (and sometimes my Dad too) on occasion. It's really no big deal. But yeah, I'd much rather it was with a girlfriend.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Why should that be embarrassing? If you had a girlfriend you might still go out for dinner with your mum... if you had a wife you might still go out to dinner with your mum. The people in the restaurant don't know if she's your only dining companion or whether you are visiting and catching up. Don't even think about it as a humiliating exposure, because it's not humiliating. It's a good and normal thing to do.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Why should that be embarrassing? If you had a girlfriend you might still go out for dinner with your mum... if you had a wife you might still go out to dinner with your mum.


^ seriously. Your mom isn't some consolation prize, you should be happy to get the chance to spend time with her. I hope you wouldn't ditch her to spend all your time with a gf when you meet someone.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> You're never too old to take your Mom out for Dinner......
> 
> Don't compare it to anything....
> I'm sure it makes her happy....


Hey! There is _nothing_ humiliating about going to dinner with your mom. All nice boys do it. :heart


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah but when your mum stands on the table and dances when Elvis comes on the radio.....


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's not humiliating at all, but whatevs. No one will even think negatively about it (like for real, what's so bad about taking your mom out to dinner? Lol).


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

My dad use to take my grandma to dinner some years ago. We're taking about a guy in his 50's and a woman in her late 70's (she's now in her early 90's so she can't go out and she's having some evident signs of senile dementia). Nothing wrong with that.I understand that you want to have a romantic companion (so do i) but this is nothing to be ashamed of, no humiliation should come of that.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's pretty humilating man. I couldn''t do it. After I turned 13 I stopped going places with myparents.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

taking your mom out to dinner was not something I thought could be embarrassing.... bit now he mentioned it..... I feel that it could be. 

I;d much rather take a partner to a restaurant too. But then again, no one else in that restaurant really cares.... unless you went yourself..... that;'d look really sad.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

That's flooding, not exposure.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

There's nothing humiliating about that at all, man. I'm sure tons of guys take their mom out to dinner. I wish I could. My mom and I can barely stand to be in the same room with each other, so that will never happen. I'm actually jelly. Do it and have fun, catch up on what's going on.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha, come on, man. That's something kids going through puberty worry about because they care that people might think they're a mama's boy or mama's girl. They're trying to start the whole individuality phase. You're a man. Nobody thinks you're there unless you want to be.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I go to dinner with my mom on rare occasions. It isn't very frequent because my dad doesn't like eating inside at restaurants. Last two times I went were for my birthday and then again for her birthday. 

I can see how it could be embarrassing if you saw someone you knew, but I would be anxious either way if I ran into someone I wasn't expecting

Have a good time


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

cloister2 said:


> Going to a restaurant with my mom when by now I should have a girlfriend. I hope that through these shockingly humiliating experiences my brain will be jolted into the belief that it doesn't matter what other people think.


You're able to go out?


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Are you seriously 35 and worried about going out to eat with your mom?
Jesus, I can't tell if this is some a topic to mock people that go through "humiliating exposure" type therapy, or if you're genuinely embarrassed. That's sad. Poor mom.

Are you too afraid to grab a bite to eat with another male friend alone,too? 

Awkward how much emphasis males place on having a GF here, as if you can't function in life or expose yourself to the world without your arms wrapped around a GF. Kind of creepy mentality.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Haha, come on, man. That's something kids going through puberty worry about because they care that people might think they're a mama's boy or mama's girl. They're trying to start the whole individuality phase. You're a man. Nobody thinks you're there unless you want to be.


Sometimes I think my mind never made it out of that phase.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

If I ever saw a man taking his mom out to dinner, I would think it was the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

cloister2 said:


> Sometimes I think my mind never made it out of that phase.


You just have to give yourself a reality check, man. It's got nothing to do with having a girlfriend or not.


----------



## spaul (Oct 14, 2014)

Only time I get embarrassed eating out with mum is when im broke and she has to pay. Even though I take care of most of her n dads monthly bills I still feel ashamed that I don't have that little extra sometimes. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Just think "**** the haters". Anybody who judges you for this kind of thing probably has some issues up there. Good luck. ^_^


----------

